# 434 differential problem



## tsoileau (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a 434 tractor that while using it yesterday stopped moving. It shifted fine--was running fine--just not moving. This morning I tried it again and same thing but I thought about pressing the positive differential petal and it moved. When I release the petal then it stops. Any suggestions as to what is wrong and how to repair?

Thanks,


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you talking about the differential lock up? If so, that's not good. It's likely something in the spider gears. How many hours on the tractor?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

did it make any kind of grinding or poping noise?


----------



## tsoileau (Sep 12, 2013)

Tractor Beam said:


> Are you talking about the differential lock up? If so, that's not good. It's likely something in the spider gears. How many hours on the tractor?


When I press on the differential lock petal then the tractor engages and moves.


----------



## tsoileau (Sep 12, 2013)

willys55 said:


> did it make any kind of grinding or poping noise?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Could be a broken axle???


----------



## tsoileau (Sep 12, 2013)

sixbales said:


> Could be a broken axle???


What is the best way to determine this?


----------



## tsoileau (Sep 12, 2013)

willys55 said:


> did it make any kind of grinding or poping noise?


No indication. Went from 1st to reverse and that was it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

It seems logical to conclude that the differential lock system when actuated spans whatever is broken. The differential lock mechanism is normally on the right side of the rear axle. I would jack up the right rear wheel and see if it turns freely with transmission in gear. If so, then engage the differential lock and see if it turns freely.


----------



## tsoileau (Sep 12, 2013)

It appears to be on the right side. Looked for some type of inspection plate but saw one under the seat but this appears to be for the lift arms. Looked under the tractor and didn't see any access point. Am I not seeing?
Thanks,


----------



## tsoileau (Sep 12, 2013)

sixbales said:


> It seems logical to conclude that the differential lock system when actuated spans whatever is broken. The differential lock mechanism is normally on the right side of the rear axle. I would jack up the right rear wheel and see if it turns freely with transmission in gear. If so, then engage the differential lock and see if it turns freely.


I jacked up the tractor and followed you recommendation and found that the left wheel never engages. I am in the process of trying to get into the system. I have removed all the bolts on the hydraulic housing--is there anything that I have to disconnect before trying to lift the cover?
Thanks


----------



## tsoileau (Sep 12, 2013)

Completed project. Was able to find a surplus axle locally. Spent the day yesterday shredding in the field. Appreciate all the advise.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for following up.


----------

